# My Lil' HT



## krakhen (Apr 18, 2010)

These are my HT components:

Denon AVR-790 Receiver
LG 47" LCD TV 47LH30
LG DVD Player DV497H
Sony PS3 fat
2 x Polk Audio Monitor 40's
2 x Polk Audio Monitor 30's
Polk Audio CS1
BIC V-1220 SubWoofer
Monster AVL-300S Remote Control
Logitech Harmony Adapter for PS3

Speaker wires are RCA 16 AWG, the longest run is about 22' terminated with Monster QuickLock MKII Gold Banana Connectors
Belkin PureAV AV20500-25 25-Foot Subwoofer Audio Cable

Will soon upgrade my sub to a Hsu vtf-2 mk 3or Epik Legend, about to decide.


----------



## krakhen (Apr 18, 2010)

An Epik Legend it was. Just trying it out now.

Also got a Mediabridge Ultra Series 50 feet RCA cable for more flexibility in physical placement.


----------

